# off leash biking with V in denver area



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

i was wandering if there is someone here from around denver area that likes to go mtb with their V. i also wander where do you bike? i take Lulu to south table mnt., in fact that is the only place i biked with her so far, except once when i took her to oro grande near silverthorne and once on segment 2 of colorado trail. i like south table because it is wide open, and she cant really get in anyones way but somewhat boring for me. i am afraid to take her on other trails as they tend to get crowded and i dont want her to get me in any trouble. even though she is pretty good with commands it is still Vizsla, therefore she has her moments when she wouldnd do what i want her to do.


----------



## bb560m (Oct 27, 2010)

No idea where to take a V yet, but glad to see another person from Denver. I get my 8 week old V on March 11.


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

who are you getting yours from?


----------

